# 'I plead guilty' to animal cruelty sign draws abuse from drivers



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A western Pennsylvania man said he endured more than he expected when he agreed to an unusual sentence for an animal cruelty conviction. 



Ulysses Zimmerman, 22, of Point Marion, pleaded guilty to animal cruelty for allegedly neglecting his dog, denying it veterinary care and strangling the animal. 

But Zimmerman didn't pay a fine or spend time in jail. Instead, he stood at an intersection in South Union Township Thursday, wearing a sign that read, "I Plead Guilty ... Animal Cruelty is a Crime ... My Dog's Name WAS Salt and Pepper." Zimmerman was supposed to stand at the corner for eight hours, but Robin Moore, the Fayette County Humane officer who devised the sentence, allowed him to leave early because of abuse from motorists. "Everybody started screaming at me and cussing me. I got there at 9:30 a.m., but Robin said at noon that she'd heard enough and that I could leave," he said. _AP_

http://www.suntimes.com/output/news/cst-nws-cruel26.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How unfair. The guy got to leave early because he had enough. Too bad the dog didnt get that option.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> How unfair. The guy got to leave early because he had enough. Too bad the dog didnt get that option.


Exactly what i was going to say. That is sick, and total unfair justice for the doggie. :chair: this makes me sick.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> ANIMAL CRUELTY IS CRUEL!


lol.

im surpised there wasnt a hit 'n run


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL someone should have done that, shev. jk

That is insane that he got off early. Even eight hours isn't enough. And then they let him off early?! Like someone said up there, too bad his dog didn't have that option!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

sick twisted minds people have these days


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

He should have stayed there the full time and I would have brought a paintball gun and pelted him for a few hours for entertainment.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

that just not right *shakes head*


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah thats not a very harsh punishment, they should have done him like that lady in the movie airplane. They should formed a long line where everyone shook him, strangled him a little, and slapped the fire out of him. 
I can't even believed they thought that was a harsh punishment, and harsh enough to let him leave early. No wonder animal abusers seem to re-offend.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

THe guy strangled his dog??? He should have had to pay a fine, spend time in jail and then stand on the street corner!


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

The *whole* time too!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't have anything to add that everyone hasn't already said. I wish I were the judge that sentenced him....... We desperately need harsher penalties for animal cruelty. Too many people have the mindset that animals are expendable and beneath us "almighty" humans.... I can think of some pretty sick things I personally would like to do to these twisted f*cks.

I don't tolerate animal cruelty and my children will grow to respect animals.......or they'll answer to me.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

in the quote it says that the animal control officer who devised the punishment told him to go home because *SHE* had seen enough.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

That's the problem with these 'out of the box' punishments: they're too easy to attack and get out of. I wish he'd have just had to pay a fine and done max prison time for his actions. No getting around something like that!

I remember one case I saw in which a lady allowed her horse to nearly starve to death. She got a pretty long sentance (can't remember if was max or not- I think it was), but she was forced to have pictures of the skinny horse in her cell, to remind her of the pain she caused.

I suppose even something like the pictures wouldn't make a difference to a person who really DIDN'T see anything wrong with their actions. But either way, the jail time would probably make them at least think twice before doing the same thing again.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

This is worse but kindof like the time where the Mom made her kid stand at the corner in a pig suit and hold a sign saying "Im a pig, i dont clean my room" or something like that


----------

